# The Lumenok (lighted Uni nock)



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

*curt*

it would cost you as much for the nocks as it would for a good set of carbon/aluminum arrows like acc's. and how long will the light work and what happens if you lose one are they lifetime guaranteed. they would have to be for me to buy one for ten dollars. may be a great idea but for those prices i will shoot what i have. not trying to be synical but that's a lot of cash for a nock. jmho
robk


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

*???*

I don't get it.

only 22 grains?

Nice idea, but I'll pass.


----------



## Goldeneagle (Oct 24, 2002)

Guy's down here are making their own lighted nocks. They are putting fishing bobber lights in them. Pack of 10 for about $5 I think.


----------



## Curt (Jan 9, 2003)

How do you turn it off? I know the light you are talking about but to turn it on and off you would have to take out your nock . That sounds pretty handy.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Why would I want a lighted nock for 3D? To give everyone else a nice bright shiney object to shoot at? So my friends can have fun busting up $25.00 worth of arrow rather than $15.00? Sorry I don't understand.


----------



## *wk* (Aug 26, 2002)

I think they would be nice for hunting applications. You could see that nock travel in low light such as dawn and dusk. It would help you guage the quality of the hit, plus would make it easier to find your arrow after a late afternoon hit because I usually wait til dark or close to before I climb down. Sometimes even though I can see the arrow in the ground from my stand, things look alot different on the ground and in lower light. I like the idea! 

But I agree maybe not the best for 3D, though I wouldnt have to worry about someone else hitting my nock. It is awefully lonely in the 12 ring.


----------



## Curt (Jan 9, 2003)

The first time I used them on 3D I was shooting with a couple buddies that were using ACC arrows and they were giving me a hard time about my lighted nocks. We all missed the first target it was an Elk at 50 yards when we walked up to the target I said "well theres my arrow it is the one with the light on it",they did not find there's. They beat me on the day by 50 points and I missed far more targets then they did. But they lost 5 arrows between them and I lost none.I shot 3D all year to promote my nocks and you don't know how many times I heard how peaple were going to "turn my light off". Well they still ain't turned it off.I sold quite a few Lumenoks to guys who first said they would never use a lighted nock , bought them after seeing it used on 3D. I do enjoy your posts.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

*???*

Sounds kinda like your proud of missing because hey you found all your arrows.

But you got beat.

This product won't put your kids through college.


----------



## Curt (Jan 9, 2003)

Before the the year was up I was beating them . And I have allready put my kids through college and I am proud of that DamdMoron.


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

*hey curt*

since your the designer and builder how is it that you don't have problems with losing light after so much time. also what other colors do you have and even though i wouldn't want to shoot them in 3d they are an interesting concept. the other problem i would see is if you can see it so can your prey as you hunt. i have lost a few arrows in my time and that's part of hunting and shooting but i don't know how it would be a 100% effective for not losing an arrow now and then just like a regular nock or in my case the turbo nock. definately an interesting comcept but i would think you would want a remote to turn them on and off. of course that could be in the making for sure with the technology we have to day lol. i sent you a pm
rob k


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

I'm proud of you to dude.

I still think your product doesn't really have a place in the archery market.

Night 3D?


----------



## deerslayer1 (May 15, 2003)

*Fishing bobber lights.*

I posted this in another thread about lighted nocks, it may help someone...

Guys, here's an interesting website to make your own. I have NOT tried making these so try it at your own risk. Here is the site:

http://www.bowzone.ca/index.php?mod...tid=17&topic=10

Daron


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2003)

*I just*

push a cheap foam earplug into the arrow far enough so battery will just barely come on when shot, place the thill battery and light into a nock, shrink wrap the battery to reduce any rattle, place inside arrow with nock not entirely seated. When I shoot, the nock does final seat, light comes on, arrow flies great and target dies. $4, 24 gr.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2003)

*HOWEVER*

Your product is better and far lighter than the LaserNock product that requires a heavy insert.

I may buy some of yours for hunting once I see them in person...


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

*Bought some today at Academy*

Tried them tonight. I still need to improve being able to turn them off. Probably will have to reread the instructions. They are very easy to use. Some arrows (such as PSE) will require some sanding of the lumenock so they will fit. They fit my Blackhawks and Carbon Express arrows no problem. 

A WHOLE LOT easier to set up than my homemade lights.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Well I don't know about you but missing a target completely and retrieving the arrow afterwards isn't one of my biggest concerns in 3D anymore. I don't know about the quaility of shooter you or your friends are Curt but I guarantee that with the people I shoot with if you hog up the 11 ring with a nice pretty lighted nock for them to aim at it wont take but about 4 or 5 targets before someone puts out your light in a fast and violent manner. Also if you make a habit of sticking a big glowing nock out into the 8 ring or 5 ring and keep sucking everyone else over there with you my friends would probably tell you what to do with that lighted nock. You would end up shooting by yourself soon enough. Sorry, I still just dont get the purpose on a 3D course. Maybe good for hunting?


----------



## Curt (Jan 9, 2003)

*The Lumenok*

There was a lot off thinking that went on to make the Lumenok.My Brother and I who are bowhunters have worked on it since 1995 and it will get better as time goes on. We have received alot criticism from peaple who have never seen it, but thats only human. Thanks for the plug Fred , we just came home from Texas and saw them in the Academy store in Longveiw . You can see the Lumenok in action on The Outdoor Channel on "Closing the Distance"
Thanks, 
Curt Price 
The Burt Coyote Co. 
Makers of the Lumenok


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

I will be shooting them this year....Not for 3-d ... ..Come on guys you think this product was designed for 3-D???..It will be nice for a early morning or late evening hunt.... If you guys see real fast lighting bugs going by its just me....


----------



## johnnylb (Apr 15, 2003)

I think those of you that are "beating up" on Curt's nocks for 3-D are overlooking a simple fact. By using them in 3-D, Curt is getting the product out there, talked about, and seen. Many bowhunting applications are tried on the 3-D circuit first...it's just good advertising, since most archers are bowhunters as well.

I look forward to seeing the nocks out West Curt...good luck!


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

would line to trythese indoor. Would be good for low light shoots and to distract other archers


----------



## DeerTexas (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: The Lumenok*



Curt said:


> *There was a lot off thinking that went on to make the Lumenok.My Brother and I who are bowhunters have worked on it since 1995 and it will get better as time goes on. We have received alot criticism from peaple who have never seen it, but thats only human. Thanks for the plug Fred , we just came home from Texas and saw them in the Academy store in Longveiw . You can see the Lumenok in action on The Outdoor Channel on "Closing the Distance"
> Thanks,
> Curt Price
> The Burt Coyote Co.
> Makers of the Lumenok *


I have tried this product and I like it. I plan on having one in my quiver at all times. At deer:30, it's gettin nocked. Thanks, Curt.


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Could make them Green?*

Culd they be made in green? yellow?


Thanks TINK


----------



## lowly darton (Jun 30, 2003)

Just ordered a 3 pk. of these. I read about 'em on another thread and figured why not. A couple of years ago I shot a deer & the arrow didn't completely pass thru. As it ran under my stand I saw that all that seemed to be keeping it from falling out was the fletching. That deer running thru the woods sounded like an old baseball card stuck to a bicycle wheel. Problem was by the time I got to the deer, the arrow was gone. Never did find it & I hate the thought of some dog or kid ever finding it. Any thing I can use to help me find a lost broadhead tipped arrow (thats not going to mess with my shot) I'll try. 
If I switch to feathers, the difference in weight will be but a few grains. 
Can't wait to play with 'em.
John


----------

